
Ask HN: Scraped 20k unique hiring manager emails. What do I do? - hiybbprqag
So long story short I scraped a bunch of email addresses that were being loaded into my web browser insecurely. I reported the issue to the company, and it is now fixed. I have on record from the company that nothing I did was, &quot;illegal or unethical&quot;.<p>I wrote a blog post where I looked at all of the data I scraped. The stuff I looked at was pretty interesting. I am hesitant to publish this, because I feel I have ventured pretty close to black hat territory. I definitely broke the companies private policy while doing all of this scraping. They said I should not publish the blog post. I have considered reaching out to these hiring managers, but I am unsure if that would be a good idea.<p>What is the best way to leverage this into employment offers&#x2F;interviews? I graduate from a state school next spring.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Not totally following, how were you getting the addresses in the first place.

